# Bluebeard's Beach Club next month



## MelBay (Feb 8, 2015)

Used our Wyndham points for Bluebeard's Beach Club next month.  This is our first time to the Caribbean.     I'm not finding any TUG reviews on this resort under this exact name.  Are there lots of different Bluebeard's that make up this one?  Anyway, if you've been there, I'd love your input on the following:

1.  We're not renting a car.  I see this resort is considered "remote".  How much is a cab ride to get to restaurants and shopping?

2.  Any sights/tours we shouldn't miss?  Should we ferry to another island?  St. John's?

3.  How close is the nearest grocery store?  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## islandguy (Feb 8, 2015)

The resort is a great location for beach time and quite time. the resort is remote.  Answers to your questons below: 

1.  We're not renting a car.  I see this resort is considered "remote".  How much is a cab ride to get to restaurants and shopping? -- You need a car.  It is about $10 per person to the shopping and restaurants each way.

2.  Any sights/tours we shouldn't miss?  Should we ferry to another island?  St. John's?  Do go to St. John a great day and excellent beaches.  Car to other beaches on STT is a nice thing.  STT is really a beach, bar, music and food experience.  You could take a boat trip and snorkel etc.  

3.  How close is the nearest grocery store?  4/5 miles away.  Car is best to reach the big stores -- small stores a quick taxi @ $10 per person each way, bigger stores much longer distance.

You can make it with a taxi and no car but a car would make it so much easier.   Figure $ 30-40 dollars a day per person for taxi depending on how much you do off resort.  Plus getting to the resort and back to the airport is $15 or so per person each way plus a couple of dollars for bags.   Taxi rates are fixed and posted at the airport. 

Driving is easy and the best way to get around. 


Island guy


----------



## suzanne (Feb 9, 2015)

Island Guy, We are considering exchanging to this resort also. What beach for snorkeling, sunbathing etc is closest to the resort? Also how are the units being maintained? Is the Elysian Resort a better choice for 2 older adults?

Suzanne


----------



## natarajanv (Feb 10, 2015)

*BBC*

We liked Coki beach for snorkeling. The local vendors sell Dog bones (4 for $1) as fish food and all the tourists feed the fishes, so ton's of fish there to see. The fishes are kinda trained to come and eat from your hand, so my kids had lots of fun feeding them. It is about 15 minutes drive from BBC.

Try renting car from avis near seaborne. It costed us about $35/day including all taxes/fees.

BBC had a sunken kitchen from the living room with no rails, but looks like you can request one and they put a temp one for you. I met an elderly couple there who was complaining about this, but was happy after they got the rails. Building A and B are closer to the water, and the rooms were properly maintained, looks like it was renovated a couple years ago.

We loved Trunk bay@st.johns as well.

Some of the beaches require a fee to get in, but if you are there few minutes before open time, you can avoid that as well....


----------



## Tia (Feb 10, 2015)

http://www.vinow.com/stthomas/getting_around_stt/taxi_stt/ Lists taxi rates, don't look at the ones for Bluebeards Castle as the Beach Club is referred to as Lime Tree


----------



## Tia (Feb 10, 2015)

MelBay said:


> .......  Are there lots of different Bluebeard's that make up this one?  ....




No Beach Club has one HOA, it's Bluebeards Castle that has 4 HOA's. Beach Club is on a nice beach, Castle overlooks town on a hilltop.


----------



## islandguy (Feb 14, 2015)

suzanne said:


> Island Guy, We are considering exchanging to this resort also. What beach for snorkeling, sunbathing etc is closest to the resort? Also how are the units being maintained? Is the Elysian Resort a better choice for 2 older adults?
> 
> Suzanne



Suzanne:  The beach at both Elysian and Club are on site with the Elysian being the better one for snorkeling.  Both are good for a beach day so you don't have to travel to a special beach just to lay in the sand or on the chairs provided at either.   Pool at Elysian is better.   The only problem with the Elysian is the hill to walk up and down each day from your unit to the pool/beach.  Better food choices onsite at Elysian.

If it were me I would go to the Elysian vs the Club. I also prefer the beaches on the east end (which is where the Elysian is) over the beaches near the Club.   The best beaches are on St. John, a short ferry ride away.  If you stay on St. Thomas go there for a day.

Island Guy


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 15, 2015)

can some of you bb owners chime in here so we can get the review section sorted out properly?  thanks!


----------



## suzanne (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you for your help. This is the info that we needed.

Suzanne



islandguy said:


> Suzanne:  The beach at both Elysian and Club are on site with the Elysian being the better one for snorkeling.  Both are good for a beach day so you don't have to travel to a special beach just to lay in the sand or on the chairs provided at either.   Pool at Elysian is better.   The only problem with the Elysian is the hill to walk up and down each day from your unit to the pool/beach.  Better food choices onsite at Elysian.
> 
> If it were me I would go to the Elysian vs the Club. I also prefer the beaches on the east end (which is where the Elysian is) over the beaches near the Club.   The best beaches are on St. John, a short ferry ride away.  If you stay on St. Thomas go there for a day.
> 
> Island Guy


----------



## spackler (Mar 7, 2015)

Is the restaurant still closed?


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 7, 2015)

spackler said:


> Is the restaurant still closed?




Restaurant is now open for 3 meals per day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

